# Daten von einem OPC-Server in eine MySQL Datenbank



## apfel (12 März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe einen OPC-Server und möchte diesen auslesen und die Werte in eine MySQL-Datenbank eintragen.
Im Netz gibt es OPC-Router, die was kosten. Ich stelle mir dieses Problem doch aber gar nicht so kompliziert vor oder 
Wie würdet ihr es anstellen? Gibt es da eine Freeware, die das kann? Oder vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, wie es mit PHP geht oder ein Beispiel für C++, oder...
Ihr seht ja, dass ich voll die Ahnung hab und dringend auf euere Hilfe angewiesen bin!
Viele Grüße,
Helene


----------



## vierlagig (12 März 2008)

hallo helene,

finde apfel auch besser als birne 

...du brauchst einen OPC-Client der die Schnittstelle zwischen dem Datensammler OPC-Server und deiner Datenbank darstellt ...

schau dich mal hier um: http://www.metadynamics.com/IndustrialAutomationGroup.htm#OpcClientX


----------



## marlob (12 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hallo helene,
> 
> finde apfel auch besser als birne


Interessant.
Also lieber Apfel als Birne Helene 




vierlagig schrieb:


> ...du brauchst einen OPC-Client der die Schnittstelle zwischen dem Datensammler OPC-Server und deiner Datenbank darstellt ...
> 
> schau dich mal hier um: http://www.metadynamics.com/IndustrialAutomationGroup.htm#OpcClientX



Hier gibts eine Übersicht über freie OPC-Clients und auch Server
http://www.opcconnect.com/freecli.php


----------



## funkdoc (16 März 2008)

ich mag birne genauso, warum sich äpfel so gut verkaufen versteh ich nicht...

ich schätz mal du bist betriebsinformatikerin oä 

da wäre die OPC XML DA spezifikation für dich das richtige

grüsse


----------

